# Monitor Output on an iBook



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

I think the screen has gone on an ibook that someone asked me to look at

Does it have an external screen socket output, and how would I connect a normal PC monitor to it to check if there is any video signal

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Depends on the iBook. If it is white, then it should have a monitor out port, but you will need to buy an adaptor for it. You'll plug it in, and connect a monitor to it, then turn the iBook on. But you can also shine a bright flashlight into the Apple on the back of the screen and that will backlight the center of the LCD, as that is typically the only screen issue that they have. There is one other problem that some iBooks face, one mine died from, and that is the solder for the GPU goes bad, and the iBook will not work correctly, most times only the fan comes on at full speed.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

I can hear the hard disk working ok, and have shined a light in the back, but can't see anything

Just ordered an adapter

thanks


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Just bought a Mini DVI to VGA adapter and the damn DVI connection on the computer is too small for the mini dvi plug on the adapter - where have I gone wrong ?






sinclair_tm said:


> Depends on the iBook. If it is white, then it should have a monitor out port, but you will need to buy an adaptor for it. You'll plug it in, and connect a monitor to it, then turn the iBook on. But you can also shine a bright flashlight into the Apple on the back of the screen and that will backlight the center of the LCD, as that is typically the only screen issue that they have. There is one other problem that some iBooks face, one mine died from, and that is the solder for the GPU goes bad, and the iBook will not work correctly, most times only the fan comes on at full speed.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It's the wrong adaptor. There has been 4 different monitor outputs on those iBooks over the years. I need to know exactly which iBook you have to know when one you should have.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Ha !

Just bought a mini vga to vga adapter on ebay - hope it is the right one !

It says Mac G3 on a sticker on the bottom of the laptop

Model AA1007


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> It's the wrong adaptor. There has been 4 different monitor outputs on those iBooks over the years. I need to know exactly which iBook you have to know when one you should have.



I went to 

http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-610191.html

I pushed down on the left hand palm rest to reseat a video chip (apparently)

Bloody Worked.....

Thanks for your input


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, that one should be a mini VGA. As for pushing on the palm rest, the joints are bad for the GPU. Time to backup all the data and get a new laptop. There are places that will re-flow the joints, but it doesn't always work, as after another couple of years you have the same problem again. Also, if you keep trying to use it without getting it fixed, it can kill the GPU for good, which then makes the iBook useless.


----------

